# Lepanthes saltatrix



## Hamlet (Mar 27, 2015)

Lovely miniature, similar to Lepanthes calodyction but with bigger flowers and heart-shaped leaves. Lepanthes is quickly becoming my favourite non-slipper orchid genus!

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dan796 (Mar 27, 2015)

That is just awesome!
More info please!
How are you growing these?
Are they very difficult to grow?
Excellent photography too!
Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 27, 2015)

Just exquisite!
David


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 27, 2015)

Beautiful. 

Used to try to grow these but they wouldn't increase my credit limit enough to cover the losses.

Congrats on the great growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2015)

These are very cool -- I love the leaves as well as the flowers.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 27, 2015)

Amazing plant!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2015)

amazing.


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2015)

At first glance, the plant and flower take a second look and
a much closer look. The leaf is beautiful and the way the
flower rests on the leaf is sooo unique. Culture info., please.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 28, 2015)

I can see why this is your favorite species after lady slippers. Lovely flower.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the comments!



Dan796 said:


> That is just awesome!
> More info please!
> How are you growing these?
> Are they very difficult to grow?
> ...





abax said:


> At first glance, the plant and flower take a second look and
> a much closer look. The leaf is beautiful and the way the
> flower rests on the leaf is sooo unique. Culture info., please.



This species should be grown in intermediate–warm temps, medium shade, high humidity, and should be kept moist always. I use the same water I use for my Phrags, maybe a little more fertilizer every now and then. I grow it mounted with moss around the roots, but I've read that you can also grow them in little pots with sphagnum. I have not been growing Lepanthes for long, but for me they are easy to grow so far. The easiest species for me is calodyction, it's constantly growing new leaves and almost always in flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 29, 2015)

Small beauty on a superb background!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 29, 2015)

Too cool.


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 22, 2015)

Update with much nicer looking flowers:


----------



## Secundino (Apr 22, 2015)

Very ice - and great photograph!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2015)

:drool::clap::drool:!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2015)

Very cool. I think you like this genus, Hamlet. How many do you have?


----------



## TDT (Apr 24, 2015)

Wonderful - leaves, flowers and photos!


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 26, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Very cool. I think you like this genus, Hamlet. How many do you have?



You're right, I love this genus.  I have five so far, and they're all doing well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2015)

Hamlet said:


> You're right, I love this genus.  I have five so far, and they're all doing well.



Well, you certainly need a lot more! :evil:


----------

